# South West Michigan's first snow



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Its been on the news for the past few nights that our first snow will arrive this thurs evening into friday 4th & 5th 2010 even if its only a dash of salt ill be good with that! Can't wait to sling some salt with the new Boss spreader!


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

i heard something about that but i also heard 42 degrees so im thinkin more rain that anything unfortunatley, but hopefully im wrong


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well thursday night truck all gassed up, plow on salted on and truck loaded with salt! Low of 25 deg.tonight so hopefully we will see that 1" in the morning! Atleast I can test out the new salter!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Good luck we'll have to wait over here buy the Saginaw Bay


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

woke up on fri morning and had snow on the vehicals, roof tops and a little on the lawns but not enuff to go out, but we still have one more chance for tomorrow then after that it looks like about 10 days near 60 deg


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Went out this morning and salted 600lbs on my lots and 150 on my walks! Wish it were more but I guess beggers can't be chooser's! Can't wait for the real winter to arrive! Anyone else get to go out?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

I tried posting this from my phone but for some reason It would not load.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Really I can do just about every thing on my phone except upload pics! And I tried yesterday to upload pics from the laptop and got an error every time, Idk!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Normally my phone works fine however since it took a bath in pinesol water it wants to act up now and again, I think it's time to spend the $50.00 and get it replaced through the insurance.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

See now it's working fine LOL


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

That sucks! Atleast your phone smells good! Lol
Plowsite should make it possible to upload pics to the site, I can do it on facebook why not plowsite?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just watched the news/weather and finally acumulating snow in the forcast for wed, thurs, fri and maybe sat, but the 7 day did'nt go that far. it'll be nice to get a nice little storm in before thanksgiving.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

cameo89;1107441 said:


> Went out this morning and salted 600lbs on my lots and 150 on my walks! Wish it were more but I guess beggers can't be chooser's! Can't wait for the real winter to arrive! Anyone else get to go out?


You went out and salted on Nov. 6th? And got paid for it? Where in MI are you?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yea, I went out and did 4 of my rite aid parking lots, gotta keep people safe and on there feet! Anyways im in Coloma/Watervliet/benton harbor/st.joe about 10 or so miles west of lake michigan.

Looking foward to next week, starting wed, ill be glad to finally drop my blade and push a few inch's$$$$


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm thinking Friday night/Saturday morning will be our first full push!! I've heard several inches are possible in the snow belt areas, and all the weather sites are saying 80-90% chance of Snow!! Temps will only be in the upper 20's..


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep,with temps that warm we know what that brings! Wet,and HEAVY snow. I did go out tonite for the first go round of salt ,but it's now 33 degrees. They are calling for a better chance of snow tomorrow evening and into Friday though. For all the mad women shoppers.Lol


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup id rather sit in my nice warm truck making money instead of sitting on a cold side walk to spend money! My local weather liar is saying 1-3" tomorrow(fri) and sat morning! Hope so...I know for a fact with all this Damn rain and a low of 18* ill atleast go salt in the morning! Good luck you guys..


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like we might see a few inchs tonight and tomorrow. Only a dusting outside rite now! Anyone else have anything?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Just a fine mist up here yet.A few flakes mixed in.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Finally, got to drop my blade, only to clean up from my side walk crew. And I was able to put down 800lbs of salt so far and its still snowing, possibly 3" by tomorrow morning, maybe more if the winds hit us just rite for the lake effect to kick in! Anyone up north gettin any decent amounts?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Pictures please!*



cameo89;1133435 said:


> Finally, got to drop my blade, only to clean up from my side walk crew. And I was able to put down 800lbs of salt so far and its still snowing, possibly 3" by tomorrow morning, maybe more if the winds hit us just rite for the lake effect to kick in! Anyone up north gettin any decent amounts?


That's not fair at least tease us that didn't get anything worth plowing with pictures :redbounce


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

DJ Contracting;1133564 said:


> That's not fair at least tease us that didn't get anything worth plowing with pictures :redbounce


Here are a few pics from my house, I did'nt think about getting pics on the site. we got aroung 2'' or so.

And the lake effect forcast for this weekend. YAYxysport

ALERT 1 - Lake Effect Snow WatchA LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6:00PM EST MONDAY, DECEMBER 06

Event Start: Sunday, December 05, 2010 12:00 AM EST

Event End: Monday, December 06, 2010 6:00 PM EST

Back to Summary 
LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE SATURDAY NIGHT
THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON
Wswiwx

Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Northern Indiana
1037 AM EST Fri Dec 3 2010

...Lake Effect Snow Watch Late Saturday Night Through Monday
Afternoon For Southwest Lower Michigan And Northwest Indiana...

.Conditions Favorable For A Prolonged Lake Effect Snow Event Are
Beginning To Come Into Place. Lake Effect Snow May Begin As Early
As Late Saturday Night...As North Winds Push Cold Air Across The
Relatively Warm Waters Of Lake Michigan. While It Remains Too
Early For Specific Details Such As Snowfall Totals And Locations
Given The Nature Of Lake Effect Snow...The Potential Intensity And
Prolonged Nature Of The Event Suggests Amounts Of 8 Inches... With
Locally Higher Amounts IN Excess Of A Foot...Are Possible Within
The Watch Area.

La Porte-St. Joseph IN-Berrien-Cass MI-
Including The Cities Of...Michigan City...La Porte...South Bend...
Mishawaka...New Carlisle...Walkerton...Niles...Benton Harbor...
St. Joseph...Buchanan...Dowagiac...Cassopolis...Marcellus
1037 AM EST Fri Dec 3 2010 /937 AM Cst Fri Dec 3 2010/

...Lake Effect Snow Watch Remains IN Effect From Late Saturday
Night Through Monday Afternoon...

A Lake Effect Snow Watch Remains IN Effect From Late Saturday
Night Through Monday Afternoon.

• Timing...Lake Effect Snow Is Anticipated To Begin Late 
Saturday Night...And First Affect Berrien And Laporte 
Counties. As The Winds Shifts On Sunday...More Lake Effect 
Snow Bands Are Expected Across The Entire Area...And Persist 
Into Monday.

• Snow Accumulations...*Potential For Totals Of 8 Inches...With
Locally Higher Amounts IN Excess Of A Foot Possible.*• Other Impacts...Visibilities Will Be Highly Variable With 
Intense Snowfall IN Narrow Bands. Untreated Roads Will Become 
Snow Covered And Slippery.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions...

A Lake Effect Snow Watch Means There Is A Potential For A Large
Amount Of Snow. Visibilities And Depth Of Snow Can Vary Greatly...
Impacting Travel Significantly. Continue To Monitor The Latest
Forecasts.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice!!! We didn't get but a dusting. Cadillac got about 1" 1 1/2" but over the 2 days.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds like if a band sits over us for to long we could really get hammered, there sayin 2-3" per hr and upto 2' now. The lake effect is supposed to start tonight at 8pm and end 6am on tuesday so needless to say im goin to take a nap and get ready for a few long ass days! Good luck all!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Lake effect area's just to the west of us. Well maybe we'll get some depending on how strong the wind is.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey cameo89 hows that salt spreader working for you .i just got the same spreader .used it for the first time Thursday so good so far


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

The Lake Effect snow machine should kick in around 1am....Hope everyone's ready.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brucester1;1138509 said:


> hey cameo89 hows that salt spreader working for you .i just got the same spreader .used it for the first time Thursday so good so far


At first it was dumping to much salt, so I made a flo-gate to adjust how much salt comes out. All reality its a little to heavy for my 1/2 ton truck with all the salt I carry, usually 1200-1500 lbs but I love how easy it is to hook up. Good luck this season!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

cameo89;1139589 said:


> At first it was dumping to much salt, so I made a flo-gate to adjust how much salt comes out. All reality its a little to heavy for my 1/2 ton truck with all the salt I carry, usually 1200-1500 lbs but I love how easy it is to hook up. Good luck this season!


i turned mine down low and drive a little faster ,and its a bit heavy yes but works well


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you guys still getting snow ?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

HEStufrthnnails;1142924 said:


> Are you guys still getting snow ?


A little, the lake effect advisory lasted 3 days, it expired at noon today. I've put in three 14/16 hr days with only a few short breaks. I've put down close to 5,000 lbs of salt over the last 3-4 days, plowed alot of my lots 3 & 4 times a day.looks likeno snow for tomorrow but back in the forcast 5 days in a row after that! But ill still probably go out in the morning to salt and clean up some drifting. 25mph gust


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Brucester1;1142111 said:


> i turned mine down low and drive a little faster ,and its a bit heavy yes but works well


Yes I agree I love mine, just wish I had a screen/ bag cutter. It would save me so much time, atleast I think it would!
I found a new set of Monroe musle lse load handeling blocks and asked in the off topic if anyone has used and how well they work, there supposed to hold 5,000 lbs and I can probably get them for $25 because he's hard up for money!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

cameo89;1143007 said:


> Yes I agree I love mine, just wish I had a screen/ bag cutter. It would save me so much time, atleast I think it would!
> I found a new set of Monroe musle lse load handeling blocks and asked in the off topic if anyone has used and how well they work, there supposed to hold 5,000 lbs and I can probably get them for $25 because he's hard up for money!


something. to look in to.that's a lot of # on a half ton .my 3/4 ton squats a lot with the same # .i,m looking in to air bags .got them on the front of the truck .they seem to work well


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I found a nice newer used set of bags with on board air supply to fit my truck for $200 so im probably gonna just pay it and install them on one of my off days, not that I want an off day. Lol id rather be makin the money than spending it! 
I drove my boss's 08 ford 250 Super Duty with 49 bags on a skid and a 8'2'' boss V XT and it was a dream, acted like it wasn't even there! So for sure a Chevy 3/4 ton next winter.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

What can I say, wow! The lake effect is pounding us rite now. Been out since 5ish, just got home for a few hr nap and back at it around 2 am and with predictions of 15"-24" by tuesday im sure we'll be busy for the next few days! Not to mention were having 30mph+ winds! Yay!$$$$ anyone else gettin hit hard?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep we'd been hit up in the Cadillac are with 14 plus inch's. What a way to start .Lol


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like we might get 4"-6" tuesday night thru wednesday! It'll be nice to get back out after a complete week off!


----------

